# i was told



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

That hens have black spots on the wings. If that's true where would it be on the feathers?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Old Wives Tale

Here is a good link for you on sexing
http://www.extension.org/pages/65437/sexing-day-old-chicks-on-small-and-backyard-flocks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If your chicks are under 10 days old you can feather sex by the method below. Now this wont work for some breed I'm told but I have yet to find one yet with standard feathers that it didnt work on.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Their a over a month now. The one chick bigger then the others ans it's comb is bigger and pinkish


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

babybluegirl24 said:


> Their a over a month now. The one chick bigger then the others ans it's comb is bigger and pinkish


Do you have pics?


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Do you have pics?


Yeah, I would really like to see some pictures!


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

my chicks


----------

